# Pourquoi doit-on attendre 5 minutes pour que l'iPod s'allume



## HImac in touch (23 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je ne viens pas cette fois-ci pour un problème technique mais plus une question toute bête qui m'embête assez souvent pour que je vienne vous poser la question.

Voilà, j'ai un iPod 5ème génération, il est tout beau et tout, mais lorsqu'il s'éteint tout seul car il est vide, et que je le branche à une source (Mac ou Secteur), il lui faut bien 5 minutes pour se rallumer et fonctionner alors qu'il est brancher sur secteur.
Vu qu'il a une source de courant, pourquoi est-ce qu'il ne s'allume pas tout de suite ?

Je me souviens des anciens téléphones qui le faisaient eux sans souci. La GameBoy ou la Nintendo DS entre autres le font bien également alors pourquoi pas l'iPod ?

Je remercie le(s) bienfaiteur(s) qui pourra(ont) répondre à ma question   !!

Bonne après-midi à tous  !!


----------



## HImac in touch (28 Mai 2013)

Je vois que ça n'intéresse que moi. Désolé d'avoir voulu comprendre comment ça marchait .

C'est vrai quoi, du moment qu'on appuie sur le boubouton et que ça mamarche, on est content hein  !!


----------



## Dante059 (28 Mai 2013)

Il n'est pas nécessaire d'agir comme ça, si on ne te réponds pas c'est peut-être que l'on n'a pas la réponse...


----------

